# Borax in Baby Soap



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm looking to make a liquid castile soap similar to Dr. Bronners to use as a baby soap. Does anyone know of any reasons not to use borax to neutralize and emulsify as usual?
Thanks!


----------



## spiritbear (Jan 6, 2016)

I would be cautious about using borax on a baby. While it is not a dangerous substance it can cause irritation and even illness in children in higher doses. I like borax but I personally wouldn't use it on my infant.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks. I seem to recall reading a caution about it being harsh, but can't find a reference anywhere.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

An olive oil soap is going to be gentle enough for a baby. I use olive oil, coconut oil, and castor oil in my soap (sometimes I&#8217;ll use something exotic like palm oil) It&#8217;s gentle enough to bathe a dog with.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Now days instead of neutralizing they use a slight sf (3% or less). Then it is cooked in a crockpot or whatever, in the usual manner. That way neutralizing is sort of obsolete. This is for liquid soap made from scratch though and not melting down a bar of store bought soap.


----------

